# re-taste of first pee



## saddlebronze (Dec 22, 2011)

I saved the diluted first lemon skeeter pee and re-tasted it after a week. I had heard on this site that it gets better, but did not believe it until I tasted it! even SWMBO thought it was better. Patience is very important in this game.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Dec 23, 2011)

Add a wedge of lemon to each serving, give it a squeeze before dropping it in. It make all the difference.


----------



## saddlebronze (Dec 23, 2011)

Do you Backsweeten the SP, or let it stay dri?


----------



## Arne (Dec 23, 2011)

I think most back sweeten at least to some extent. If you are going to sweeten it, draw a glass, add sugar til you like the taste. take a hydrometer reading after sweetening, then you can drink what is left in the hydrometer test tube. Sweeten the bulk to the same reading. Should taste the same. Arne.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yep, back sweeten per instructions then I also add about a cup of lemmon at the end to give it more lemonaide taste to it.


----------

